# Has till Saturday



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

SHE HAS BEEN RESCUED BY CARE


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope she finds a home or foster care before Saturday.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

It looks like she's an owner surrender. Do you have any info on her? I can't believe that they'd put her down so quickly, she only arrived on the 3rd. I hope a Rescue can get involved.

Where is she and where are you?


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

this made me feel so sick.

If it were a lost/no give up would it have more time? what if you lost your dog and this was it....would they kill it?

I'm so disgusted.

Someone has to save this one.


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

she is in springfield which is a few hrs away from me i am in cape girardeau mo


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

I will call here in a bit and check on her and get more information on her


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Look at her*

Has till Saturday 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Claim Number:141_080309Description:Red Golden Retriever with collarSex:FLocation:
SPRINGFIELDBrought In: 08/03/2009 03:01 PMHeld Until:08/08/2009 03:01 PMTagged For Rescue:No Claimed by Owner:No Brought in by Owner:Yes 
To claim this animal, please bring applicable fees to the Animal Shelter at
4002 North Farmer.
Hours of Operation 
Monday through Friday
8:30 am to 9:30 am (call 833-3592)
Noon to 1:00 pm (in person only)
4:00 pm to 5:00 pm (call 833-3592) 
>
Saturday, Sunday and holidays
8:30 am to 9:30 am (call 833-3592)
3:30 pm to 4:30 pm (call 833-3592) 
=================================

I will foster her if someone can bring her to me 
__________________


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

can I ask a nieve question. Why don't shelteres call breed rescues and see if they can take them? Seriously it's not much more work, but think of all the lives they might save.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

I can help out with her, Springfield is about 3 hrs away. How about if I call this AM to find out the status on her. I can foster her also

Karen do you remember Nicole I believe she's in Bloomington, IL. 
I don't think it's that far from Springfield I think I still have her email, I will email her also. Lets get her out ASAP.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

Is the name of the shelter on the post? I must be missing it somewhere.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

I just emailed Nicole and asked if she could help with pulling her. Bloomington to Springfield is about 1 hr. If Nicole can't help I can see if I can rearrange my schedule today and go p/u myself. But I would need help with fostering her, were leaving for vacation in 2 wks.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

What state is this? There is no area code with the phone number.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

I was assuming this was Springfield, IL. But I can't find anything on the internet that matches the phone #. Name of the shelter isn't listed either.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Did some quick research and the shelter is in Springfield Mo. 
Phone # is 417 833 3592
A day and a half drive for me otherwise I'd pick up and deliver.

Perhaps some PayPal $$ could keep her alive another few days till someone gets her out?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debbie*

Debbie:

I don't think anyone put the link to the shelter.
I wonder if you try to look her up on Petfinder with the CLAIM #, if that would work or just look up Golden Rets. in Springfield, IL.

She is GORGEOUS!!!

I think I may have Nicoles email address. Let me look.

*here is NICOLE'S EMAIL:
[email protected]*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

*WLR

Do you have the link to the shelter or name of it?*

*Debbie: I did the mapquest and from Tinley Park IL to Springfield MO is about 8 hours one way.
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Tinley+Park&1s=IL&2c=Springfield&2s=MO
St. Louis, MO, doesn't look too far from Springfield, MO*


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

She has been rescued i just got off the phone with the guy and he said she went to CARE rescue

wooohoooo


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank god*

THANK GOD!

God Bless CARE!!

Do you know what CARE stands for.

Debbie: You almost had another FOSTER!! YOU know you were a failed foster last time!!


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

Another great success story, you guys rock. A little sad I was looking forward to not working today, and playing with a new goldie.


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

I am not sure but google it

its the largest no kill shelter.. how can someone give or let that beauitful baby girl go or loose atleast she will be able to lay in the sun and maybe become a couch potao for someone and have tons and tons of toys


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

There is a new member asking about getting a 2nd dog, possibly a rescue. I'll post this in that thread ...assuming this red girl is rescued but does not have her forever home yet.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Good to hear she will be out of that place and saved.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Can someone clarify if this dog has been rescued by CARE? 


Where is she?
What State?
Is there a direct link to her information?
If she has not been rescued, what rescues have been contacted?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Wait - is this dog in Springfield, IL or Missouri? I'm in Bloomington, IL and can help with transport, but I am leaving for the weekend tomorrow afternoon and will be back Sunday early evening.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Nevermind. I should have finished reading before I posted. But for future transports - I am halfway between St. Louis and Chicago and always happy to help!


----------



## fungrly10 (Aug 5, 2009)

its sad to think that a shelter so close to me (only a couple hours i'd say? i live near champaign, IL... if this is the IL Springfield...) is going to put down a dog in such a short notice...


----------



## fungrly10 (Aug 5, 2009)

actually here we may be able to help with transportation if you're trying to get the dog to the northern part of illinois. of course, i would have to talk with my mom or dad about letting me do it. i'm 15, so i only have my permit (NOT A BAD DRIVER THO! lol!)

i live about 15 minutes from champaign and i'm willing to help a dog. i'd rather go out of my way than have this pup put down!



EDIT: i just read through... this is in MO isn't it?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*WLr*

WLR SAID springield MO

The only way to find out is to call the shelter. Can anyone do that?

I never trust when someone is told they went to rescue or were adopted.
Always better to check it out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*This is best I can figure out*

This is best I can figure out, BUT PLEASE CALL THIS SHELTER IN SPRINGFIELD, MO AND ASK.

There is an org called Castaways...in MO that goes into Springfield Animal Control and tags dogs they are going to rescue. They then take them back to 'THEIR SHELTER" FOR adoption.

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MO440.html
http://www.carerescue.org/rescue-sac/The Rescue Process Explained.pdf

THough what the do is very ADMIRABLE I'm sure it isn't the same as an adopter, a foster, or a Golden Ret. Rescue.

I believe this gorgeous GR is in Springfield (MO) Animal Shelter.
Pelase call shelter and find out if she can be adopted or if a GOlden ret. Rescue can take her.


Photos are updated Monday through Friday, except on holidays. Animals may be claimed by visiting the Animal Shelter, located at 4002 N. Farmer in Springfield, during the following times: 

Monday through Friday

8:30 am to 9:30 am (phone is answered at the shelter - 833-3592) 
Noon to 1:00 pm (visit the shelter in person; phone is not answered) 
4:00 pm to 5:00 pm (phone is answered at the shelter - 833-3592) 

Saturday, Sunday and holidays

8:30 am to 9:30 am (phone is answered at the shelter - 833-3592) 
3:30 pm to 4:30 pm (phone is answered at the shelter - 833-3592) 

If you do not see an animal you believe may be at the shelter, please call the shelter during the times when the phone is answered as indicated above. 

Applicable fees are expected at the time of pickup.

To find the shelter, go north on Kansas Expressway across Kearney. You will come to four stoplights in a row. The last stop light is Norton Road. Turn right on Norton Road, then make an immediate left turn onto the outer road which is Kansas Avenue. Drive slowly and follow the blue and the green signs to the Animal Shelter.
View map 

Eligible animals may be rescued from the shelter by following the health department's animal rescue procedures. Click on a photo or claim number for the animals listed below to view an enlarged image and animal description. 


http://www.springfieldmo.gov/health/database/animalcontrol/index.jsp?type=Dog


24 total animals 
271_080509
White and brown mix 
236_080509
Brown, black and white Boxer 
214_080509
Black with white Lab mix with flea collar 
253_080409
Tan Terrier with collar (Fort Avenue and Sunshine Street) 
251_080409
White Terrier mix 

263_080409
Black and white Boston Terrier 
196_080409
Tan Pug mix with collar 
35_080409
Brown Terrier puppy 
1_080309
Tan mix 
204_080309
Black and brown Rottweiler mix with collar 

77_080309
Brown Hound mix puppy with collar 
141_080309
Red Golden Retriever with collar 
78_080309
White American Eskimo 
344_080309
Tan and black German Shepherd 
129_080309
Black and tan mix 

342_080309
White and tan Lab mix puppy 
309_080309
Tan Pomeranean with collar 
108_080309
Tan Mastiff mix with collar 
261_080309
White and gray Cocker Spaniel (county) 
156_080309
Brown and black mix puppy 

331_080309
Brown Lab with collar and tags 
302_080209
Tan Poodle with collar and tags 
184_080209
White and tan Australian Shepherd 
215_080109
Black and tan miniature Pinscher with collar 

*HERE IS LINK TO THE GOLDEN RETRIEVER GIRL!!

http://www.springfieldmo.gov/health/database/animalcontrol/detail.jsp?ID=141_080309*

Springfield-Greene County Health Department
227 East Chestnut Expressway, Springfield, MO 65802
(417) 864-1658 * (417) 864-1099 fax


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Can anyone*

CAN ANYONE find out if she needs resuce and Maybe Mary at Dirk's would consider taking her!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Noey said:


> can I ask a nieve question. Why don't shelteres call breed rescues and see if they can take them? Seriously it's not much more work, but think of all the lives they might save.


 
I'm with CFGRR based in Wilmington, NC. I've often wondered the same thing, don't know if it's due to lack of available people to do it or if the volunteers don't care what happens to the animals. That later is the case in a lot of the shelters here in NC.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This thread has me really, really confused. I'm sure it's me. *Contact Mary or Dirks directly about this dog. *

Many shelters do call breed rescues. Some have volunteers who work on only helping with placement. I'm sure some shelters do not have the staff.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

I think we are trying to figure out where this dog is and if she's been rescued.......
From what I understand she was at Springfield Animal Control in Missouri (not IL.) but Care stepped in and is going to bring her to there no kill shelter.

I just tried calling both places and only got an answering machine. She has been on my mind all day.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I sent the info to someone I know. I'm not sure if this person can clarify, but I'm hoping so. I'll let you know if I hear back. 

I know someone who works with CARE, but this person is in SC??? So now I'm more confused. I know it's me...


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I started a Google search for "Springfield Ill animal shelter"in Springfield Ill to try and match the 4200 address, got a good solid match when I searched Springfield, Mo.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

But is the dog at a rescue or in the shelter. 

If Care has stepped in is this dog safe?


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

From what I read about CARE they rescue from Springfield Animal Control. They go in to Springfield Animal Control every Mon. & Fri. and tag the dogs they are going to take to the Care shelter. It is a no kill shelter but it is still a shelter


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

OK I just got off the phone with Springfield Animal Control and she is at CARE Animal Shelter the phone # is 417-875-6565. NO she is not adopted and is still available BUT, still in a shelter, at least it's no a kill shelter. I guess we should be happy about that. OMG has this dog touched my heart. I left work early today because I just couldn't work due to thinking about her all day.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is good news because there is time to find someone to take her into rescue.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

A new member had posted earlier today that they were thinking about a 2nd dog and possibly a Rescue. I placed the link to this red girl in that member's thread. Hopefully they'll see it. She's been on my mind all day too...and the NC pups.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Did anyone read my post on page 3?*

did anyone read my post on page 3?

I think CARE will take her if they can but they are a no kill shelter.
so if someone wants to find out if She has rescue or not they should contact CARE and ask them.
My guess is they would be very happy to have a GR RESCUE SPEAK up for her or an adopter.

This is best I can figure out 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is best I can figure out, BUT PLEASE CALL THIS SHELTER IN SPRINGFIELD, MO AND ASK.

There is an org called Castaways...in MO that goes into Springfield Animal Control and tags dogs they are going to rescue. They then take them back to 'THEIR SHELTER" FOR adoption.

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MO440.html
http://www.carerescue.org/rescue-sac...0Explained.pdf

THough what the do is very ADMIRABLE I'm sure it isn't the same as an adopter, a foster, or a Golden Ret. Rescue.

I believe this gorgeous GR is in Springfield (MO) Animal Shelter.
Pelase call shelter and find out if she can be adopted or if a GOlden ret. Rescue can take her.


Photos are updated Monday through Friday, except on holidays. Animals may be claimed by visiting the Animal Shelter, located at 4002 N. Farmer in Springfield, during the following times: 

Monday through Friday

8:30 am to 9:30 am (phone is answered at the shelter - 833-3592) 
Noon to 1:00 pm (visit the shelter in person; phone is not answered) 
4:00 pm to 5:00 pm (phone is answered at the shelter - 833-3592) 

Saturday, Sunday and holidays

8:30 am to 9:30 am (phone is answered at the shelter - 833-3592) 
3:30 pm to 4:30 pm (phone is answered at the shelter - 833-3592) 

If you do not see an animal you believe may be at the shelter, please call the shelter during the times when the phone is answered as indicated above. 

Applicable fees are expected at the time of pickup.

To find the shelter, go north on Kansas Expressway across Kearney. You will come to four stoplights in a row. The last stop light is Norton Road. Turn right on Norton Road, then make an immediate left turn onto the outer road which is Kansas Avenue. Drive slowly and follow the blue and the green signs to the Animal Shelter.
View map 

Eligible animals may be rescued from the shelter by following the health department's animal rescue procedures. Click on a photo or claim number for the animals listed below to view an enlarged image and animal description. 


http://www.springfieldmo.gov/health/...x.jsp?type=Dog


24 total animals 
271_080509
White and brown mix 
236_080509
Brown, black and white Boxer 
214_080509
Black with white Lab mix with flea collar 
253_080409
Tan Terrier with collar (Fort Avenue and Sunshine Street) 
251_080409
White Terrier mix 

263_080409
Black and white Boston Terrier 
196_080409
Tan Pug mix with collar 
35_080409
Brown Terrier puppy 
1_080309
Tan mix 
204_080309
Black and brown Rottweiler mix with collar 

77_080309
Brown Hound mix puppy with collar 
141_080309
Red Golden Retriever with collar 
78_080309
White American Eskimo 
344_080309
Tan and black German Shepherd 
129_080309
Black and tan mix 

342_080309
White and tan Lab mix puppy 
309_080309
Tan Pomeranean with collar 
108_080309
Tan Mastiff mix with collar 
261_080309
White and gray Cocker Spaniel (county) 
156_080309
Brown and black mix puppy 

331_080309
Brown Lab with collar and tags 
302_080209
Tan Poodle with collar and tags 
184_080209
White and tan Australian Shepherd 
215_080109
Black and tan miniature Pinscher with collar 

HERE IS LINK TO THE GOLDEN RETRIEVER GIRL!!

http://www.springfieldmo.gov/health/...?ID=141_080309

Springfield-Greene County Health Department
227 East Chestnut Expressway, Springfield, MO 65802
(417) 864-1658 * (417) 864-1099 fax


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The link isn't working Karen, but I think there is a photo in another post.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emld. Nicole*

I emld. Nicole who does lots of transport and who has posted about this girl and asked if she was safe and she said

Yes she was pulled by CARE


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I read that she is in a no-kill shelter. I emailed someone but maybe they couldn't help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Care*

Care is a no-kill shelter.


----------

